# Is this Nolva?



## ted8541 (Jun 27, 2011)

My friend's source sent these to him in a zip-lok bag.  They are supposed to be 10 mg/tab Nolva.

Can anyone identify them?  They are small, yellow, no imprints or numbers with a very small lip around the edge.

The advil is for size and color reference/comparison.  I've tried the pill identifier at drugs.com, but I couldn't find anything.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 27, 2011)

They look like birth control pills. LOL.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 27, 2011)

they could be anything i wouldnt trust it, especially since that could be the thing that saves your ass from gyno or not


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 27, 2011)

I say since you don't know you buy nolva from a sponsor. Around $50 and you know EXACTLY what your buying.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's what I figured.  Thanks gents.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is a closer view.


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 28, 2011)

Those look like they could be anything. So, I wouldn't risk taking them.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I say since you don't know you buy nolva from a sponsor. Around $50 and you know EXACTLY what your buying.


 

Done and done.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks again GymRat4Life!  That is great advice and I appreciate it.


----------

